
Python On Wheels - pajju
http://www.pythononwheels.org/app/welcome
======
spect21
I remember this framework being discussed on HN about 1/2 a year ago.. it did
not get the best welcome :P

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4377328>

~~~
vinu76jsr
and is not being updated for past 6months, looks like author abandoned it.

~~~
pajju
Github commit page is updated a month ago.

See the Github development page for more.

[https://github.com/pythononwheels/pow_devel/commits/beta1_au...](https://github.com/pythononwheels/pow_devel/commits/beta1_auth_and_relate)

~~~
pythononwheels
Yes, and I am currently working on a mongoDB backend. So newest devel is in
the mongoDB branch. (Last updated Feb 13.2013)

------
habosa
It looks nice but it's hard to trust a web framework with such a jumbled home
page. I know it has absolutely nothing to do with the backend abilities of PoW
but if you want people to make websites with your technology you should
probably set the example with a really cool website.

Sorry to be negative, I am not putting down the framework.

~~~
pythononwheels
No problem, I just took the standard Bootstrap layout. But right, the red info
box is a little heavy weight. But I like to point out that this is not meant
to be production ready, yet.

Anyway I am not a Designer. I like my blog template, though ;)

------
bdcravens
Name sounds very similar to ColdFusion on Wheels (though as pointed out in
referenced previous article, seems to have no connection)

<http://cfwheels.org/>

~~~
est
and the binary packaging format

<https://pypi.python.org/pypi/wheel/>

~~~
Socketubs
I agree. The name is confusing with the new Python binary packaging format
`wheel`.

------
taude
Isn't this the same thing as TurboGears 1.x which came out six years ago? I
remember it being a framework composed of best-of-breed libraries.

~~~
pythononwheels
Of course the reliable foundation is important.

But my main point was to have a fluent workflow.

That's also why I want to add a mongoDB backend. (as well) I am also thinking
of moving the Views completely to javascript (ejs would probably be my choice
then).

That would result in a client <\--JSON --> Server <\--- JSON ---> Database
szenario. Which looks pretty clean, at least to me.

------
tawgx
Seems interesting. Has ways to go until production ready, but even so I think
there's potential here. I'm not sure I dig the "wheels" branding because long
term it can cause people to maybe needlessly view this in comparison to RoR,
with this being a pure Python based architecture and not a straight port.

------
pajju
The author has added screencasts, worth watching to get the whole idea.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nOTeDhZ1lc&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nOTeDhZ1lc&feature=youtu.be)

------
wcdolphin
Confusing given the recently approved PEP427, accepting a new binary format
for python packages: <http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0427/>

~~~
klibertp
IIRC the framework is older than the PEP.

